# Pet Groom Pro Ionic Cleaning Brush



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

has anyone used these? are they for real or just a TV gimmic? will they take that gamey chessey funk away that they get when they do not have swimming water for a few months?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Pet-Groom-Pro-I...ryZ46305QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

thanks all
Ken Bora


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> will they take that gamey chessey funk away that they get when they do not have swimming water for a few months?
> Ken Bora


LOL.....you've got to be kidding. There is NOTHING that will remove that!!!

J/K!! :wink: :lol: :wink: 

Vicky


----------



## DEMO (Feb 5, 2005)

My thoughtful mother in-law got me one last year. Not worth it. Used it a few times.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2006)

How 'bout an old fashion bath?

Lawrence Jeur


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

LLJ said:


> How 'bout an old fashion bath? Lawrence Jeur


Well Hello Lawrence,
Being a new person I can see your confused :? . Here in the product review forum we discuss the pro's and con's of products in question. Now I understand the need for the newbie's to post on every topic they read and drive up their Posts Per Day rating. Yet I do not see how your bath recommendation answers the question below.


Ken Bora said:


> has anyone used these? are they for real or just a TV gimmick? thanks all
> Ken Bora


Thank you for trying, I appreciate your effort but now you can go back to advocating prohibition while attempting to spell your last name consistently, good luck. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Ken Bora


----------



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

Hey Ken, My Fiance bought me one for Christmas. To me it doesn't do didly. I brush him with it once a day, no change. But he really likes to chew on it. :lol: Have you seen the info commercial for that "O" spray. It gets any pet odor out almost insantly. Comes with a spray for the car and house and one for the carpet stains.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Ionic Brush*

Ken I bought one last summer . Every time I go to use it the battery is dead. I guess the off switch doesn't work. Maybe that is why it was on sale. Marie A


----------

